# Beethoven's 7th Symphony "Allegretto" ROCK version



## JulianArt (Oct 9, 2016)

Hello !

I wanted to share with you my rock version of Beethoven's 7th !


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

That was fun. I'm sure many people would listen to that who wouldn't touch the original.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Just one word: horrible.


----------

